# looking for male baby rats around Omaha Ne



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

I am looking to expand my mischief I currently have two 8 week old boys in a double critter nation by themselves. I live close to Omaha but i can travel some for the right rats. I would love a rex but I am not all that picky. Just wanting a social relaxed male ratties. If you know of any or have any then please let me know.


----------

